# الفرق بين هندسة بترول القاهرة و بترول السويس



## cowboy2010 (8 يوليو 2009)

يا جماعة الكل هنا بيقول ان مفيش فرق بين هندسة بترول السويس وهندسة بترول القاهرة
طب ليه هندسة بترول السويس بتاخد مجموع في الثانوية اعلى من القاهرة ؟؟؟؟؟؟؟
يا ريت الرد بسرعة


----------



## 2l mohandes ahmed (8 يوليو 2009)

اهلا cowboy الحاجة اللى انتا ناسيها انك عشان تخش بترول القاهرة لازم اولا تخش قسم تعدين فى سنة اولى و بعد كدة لازم تجيب جيد جدا فى تعدين عشان تخش قسم بترول يعنى هيا هيا


----------



## cowboy2010 (9 يوليو 2009)

يعنى اتكل على الله واروح القاهرة ؟


----------



## 2l mohandes ahmed (9 يوليو 2009)

توكل على اللة و على فكرة انا اساسا فى تعدين القاهرة


----------



## مهندس أيمن حسن (9 يوليو 2009)

السويس افضل على ما اعتقد


----------



## master 2010 (9 يوليو 2009)

المهم اللى انت عايزه وان كان على الشغل الاتنين جامدين بس لو انت عايز تدرس تكرير وبتروكيمياء وغازات بتوسع بجد يبقى هندسه السويس


----------



## سيد صلاح الصاوى (10 يوليو 2009)

لو انت من القاهرة
توكل على الله و ادخل هندسة القاهرة
حتى لا تتعرض لمشكلة السكن و قرف المدينة الجامعية


----------



## shmmmahme (10 يوليو 2009)

الفرق كبير لو كنت عايز العلم السويس لوجود مجموعه كبيره من الدكاتره المتخصصه فى هذا المجال أما لوكنت عايز شهادة البكالوريس القاهرة ,وأتمنى لك التوفيق


----------



## 2l mohandes ahmed (10 يوليو 2009)

××××××××××××××××××××××××××××××××××××××××××


----------



## ahmad.rezk (10 يوليو 2009)

بص يا سيدي انا خريج قسم تعدين السويس
و انا شفت الكورسات اللي في جامعه القاهره في القسم ده و هيه تقريبا واحده مافيهاش اختلاف بس الاقسام التانيه اكثر في مواد التخصص و يعني فيه في هندسه بترول 5 اقسام قسم بترول و تكرير و فلزات و جيولوجيا و تعدين و القاهره ما فيش فيها غير قسمين بس . بس نصيحه مني ليك لو جتلك فرصه تدخل هندسة القاهره هيكون افضل من الناحيه النفسيه و المعنويه علشان الكورسات تقريبا واحده اما المحتوى العلمي لكورسات جامعه القاهره اذا كان قوي ام ضعيف تقدر تسال حد خريج جامعه القاهره او بيدرس فيها. بس انا اضمن ان الكورسات في السويس منها اللي هتستفيد منه و منه اللي مالوش لازمه بسبب الطريقه اللي بيتدرس بيها الكورس و الدكتور نفسه. و لو فيه سؤال اكثر تخصصا في الكليه ممكن افيدك اكتر علشان الكلام كتير في الموضوع ده.


----------



## ahmad.rezk (10 يوليو 2009)

اه بالنسبه للمجموع دي مساله عرض و طلب للكليه زيها زي اي قسم هندسي بتدخله . و زي ما بيقولوا السط وللا الغنى.


----------



## 2l mohandes ahmed (10 يوليو 2009)

يا بشمهندس احمد رزق تعرف اى حاجة عن طبيعة التدريب فى شركة بلاعيم


----------



## م احمد الكومى (11 يوليو 2009)

بترول وتعدين الازهر مثل بترول القاهره ولا يوجد اختلاف بين بترول السويس والقاهره والازهر انا فى ثالثة بترول الازهر وانا تقابلت مع طلاب من السويس والقاهرة وعرفت ان الكورسات كلها واحدة مع بعض التوسع فى السويس


----------



## مهندس أيمن حسن (11 يوليو 2009)

> وعرفت ان الكورسات كلها واحدة مع بعض التوسع فى السويس



و شهد شاهد من اهلها

..............


----------



## بثره (16 يوليو 2009)

* مساحة اعلانية​

 ​السلام عليكم اخواني اريد افادتي
عندي عدت اساله بخصووص قسم هندسه البترول في جامعه القاهره.. 
عن طريقت التسجيل بما اني طالب سعودي.. وش المطلوب مني وكيف التسجيل..
وكيف القسم بصفه عامه ..ايش المواد اللي باخذها ..وعن مصاريف الجامعه ..
وكيف تقيم لجامعه القاهره بالنسبه للجامعات الثانيه... وفي سكن للجامعه... 
واتمنى اني ما كثرت عليكم بس اذي لاساله.. 
وشاكر لكم تفاعلكم واعطائكم الخدمه لافادتي* 
تكفوون افيدووني


----------



## ahmad.rezk (17 يوليو 2009)

2l mohandes ahmed قال:


> يا بشمهندس احمد رزق تعرف اى حاجة عن طبيعة التدريب فى شركة بلاعيم


 

no coz im in mining dept not pet dept im so sorry.


----------



## khalidaz5 (18 يوليو 2009)

اريد ان اعرف من فضلكم ما هي اقسام هندسة البترول في جامعة القاهرة ؟
و هل هي أفضل أم تخصص مدني ؟
الرجاء الرد في اسرع وقت و افادتي مع الشكر الجزيل للجميع ......


----------



## gamalabd (18 يوليو 2009)

على حد علمى انا هندسة البترول والتعدين السويس احسن وافضل كلية فى مصر بدليل المجموع العالى واما بالنسبة من الناحية العلمية فهى تضم احسن دكاترة فى الشرق الاوسط ولكن الفرق يبييها وبين القاهرة تقدر تعرف من خريجى الكلية وعلى فكرة انا فى هندسة البترول والتعدين السويس تخصص الفزات الفرقة الثالثة


----------



## ayman fatehy (19 يوليو 2009)

*cairo*

سلامو عليكو,ازيك احمد باشا,انا كنت عاوز اعرف معلومات عن الموضوع دة,ممكن تبعتلى على[email protected]


----------



## ayman fatehy (19 يوليو 2009)

lw sm7t ya ahmed ana m7tag ma3lomat 3n al kolia aktr,a3rf ab3tlak ezay?


----------



## Muhammed Moustafa (3 أغسطس 2009)

و النبى يا حماعة رد سريع: ينفع و انا فى قسم بترول فى القاهرة احول لسويس لانى لازم انقل سكنى لسويس و حيبقى صعب جداااااااااااااااااااااااااا اقعد فى السويس و ادرس فى القاهرة رجاء الرد السريع


----------



## pulldozer (10 ديسمبر 2009)

اولا لازم يكون فيه يقين فى الرزق وفى الله

سواء هندسه او غير 

صحيح بترول السويس اسم وتخصص وهسئه تدريس لكن الناس التانيه عندها كورسات تؤهل لنفس الغرض والباقى بيكون على ربنا فى الشغل

انا طالب بهندسه بترول

وعن سؤال الاخ هيكون لك الحق تحول بس قسم عندنا اسمه المميز بفلوس وده بيدرس استكشاف يعنى شبه قسم الجولوجيا ومش عارف ايه نظامه بصراحه


----------



## عمرونجاح محمد فهمى (12 أغسطس 2010)

اولا السلام عليكم ورحمة الله وبركاته وتهنئة خاصة لكل اعضاء المنتدى بمناسبة حلول شهر رمضان المبارك

دى اول مشاركة لى فى هذا المنتدى الرائع انا لسة كاتب التنسيق بتاعى بالامس واحببت ان استفيد بخبرة الاعضاء الكرام اولا انا خريج معهد فنى سنتين وهو فنى صناعى بالصحافة ومجموعى ى كويس والحمد لله وكنت ميال جدا لان ادخل هندسة السويس هندسة البترول وبس انا سمعت انها زى القاهرة او القاهرة هى اللى زيها 
انا ساكن قريبا من جامعة القاهرة بس انا عايز اعرف هل الدراسة فى السويس للبترول افضل ولا فى القاهرة 
وبالنسبة للسكن الجامعى هل هوة كويس واشتراكه شهريا كام ومصاريف الدراسة عايز نصيحة لاخوكم علشان مكتب التنسيق قرب يقفل وهل السويس معتمدة اكتر فى الشغل ولا القاهرة وهل خريجى هندسة البترول بيشتغلو على طول ولا لاة فى فترة تدريب تبع الجامعة 


وشكرا


----------



## احمد الطراوي1987 (13 أغسطس 2010)

ياعم ادخل سويس قاهره ازهر مش فرقه اهم حاجه دور علي وسطه قبل ماتدخل ولما انته بتروح تعمل انترفيو في شركه مش بيسالوا انته خريج ايه بيسالوا انته تقديرك ايه او وسطتك مين انا خريج الازهر 2010 وسال كويس في الموضوع دا لاتفرق قاهره ولا سويس


----------



## ENG_EMAN SMAHA (13 أغسطس 2010)

[c_*enter]السلام عليكم ورحمه الله وبركاته
[/center]
بليز عايزه افهم بس دلوقتي هندسه بترول السويس زي قسم بترول القاهره
يعني الفرق بس في الاقسام وطريقه الدراسه واللا في حاجه تانيه:81:
لو سمحتوا التنسيق هيقفل انهارده​*_


----------



## spiderman666555 (17 أغسطس 2010)

ممكن اال سؤال
انا خريج هندسه اسيوط قسم فلزات وتعدين وعايز اعرف اذا كانت كويسه ولا ولها نفس فرص عمل السويس ولا ايه يا جماعه

وشكرا


----------



## هشام السايس (25 أغسطس 2010)

لو سمحت يا باشمهندسين تعليق بسيط بس بالنسبة للمهندس اللي بيقول انه عشان تشتغل لازم يكون معاك وسطة معلش هو كل المهندسين اللي بيشتغلو بيبقو معاهم وسطة الشغل ده ارزاق بتاعت ربنا 
وعلي فكرة انا لسة محول من هندسة حلوان لقسم تعدين في القاهرة بس مش عارف اعمل ايه عشان ابقي متظبط فيها قبل مادخل عشان ابقي مستوعبها من ساسها لراسها ارجو المساعدة وشكرا


----------



## fathy.mahgoub (15 أكتوبر 2010)

_بس ياباشمهندس _
_ انا فى بترول القاهرة بس كل اللى اعرف ان تقريبا مفيش فرق كله بيتساوى فى التقديم للشغل يعنى الشركات بتعتبر كله واحد خريج قسم بترول سواء السويس او قاهرة او ازهر_


----------



## أحمد عماد الوردانى (17 يوليو 2011)

*هندسة بترول السويس أم القاهرة؟ و ما مجالات العمل المتاحة؟ برجاء الرد سريعا*

السلام عليكم و رحمة الله
أنا طالب فى مصر و التنسيق بعد كام يوم و أرجو المساعدة

عندى اسئلة بخصوص كلية هندسة البترول بالسويس و بالقاهرة
أيهم أفضل من حيث المناهج و أولوية العمل و الدراسة باللغة العربية أم الانجليزية؟,,, و لما أتخرج ممكن أشتغل ايه و فين و مستوى الأجور لو ممكن؟ 
و ياريت لو حد عنده أى معلومات اضافية عن أى كلية منهم لا يبخل بها عليا

جزاكم اللـــــه كل خير و أسئالكم الدعاء


----------



## أحمد عماد الوردانى (18 يوليو 2011)

حد يرد عليا بسرعة يا جماعة أرجوكم....


----------



## سليمان1 (26 يوليو 2011)

بص يا بشمهندس من ناحية مجال العمل مش بتفرق المهم التقدير


----------



## ali_alashery (26 يوليو 2011)

القاهرة 
لسبب بسيط
هو انك في السنة الإعدادي هتغير ميلوك تماما عن ثقة بعد ما تتعرف على التخصصات الأخرى ةتعرف معلومات صحيحة عن كل تخصص ( مش الفتي بتاع الناس اللي بتسمعه )
واي سؤال انا في الخدمة


----------



## تكنولوجيا اللحام (28 يوليو 2011)

كلية الهندسة جامعة القـــــــاهرة بلا شك افضل لاسباب عديدة 1 جامة القاهرة افضل الجامعات في مصر
2 كلية الهندسة جامعة القاهرة لها ترتيب جيد علي مستوي كليات و المعاهد الهندسية في العالم 
3 هندسة القاهرة فيها جميع التخصصات الهندسية تقريبا بما فيها البترول و التعدين و الفلزات
4 بالنسبة لتخصص التعدين و الفلزات و البترول فأعلم ان أساتذة جامعة القاهرة في هذا القسم هم من
انشأوا باقي اقسام البترول و التعدين و الفلزات في الجامعات الاخري اسيوط و السويس.

مجالات العمل طبعا تختلف من تخصص لاخر فمهندس البترول بيعمل في مجال انتاج البترول و تكريره .

و مهندس الفلزات بيعمل في مجال صناعة الحديد و الصلب و الالومنيوم و غيرهما و كذلك يعمل كمهندس 
رقابة و توكيد جودة في شركات البترول و كذا يعمل في مجال التآكل في شركات البترول .

مهندس المناجم يعمل في المناجم المختلفة و يعمل في مصانع تجهيز الخامات و مصانع الاسمنت و غيرها.​


----------



## Egy Mine (29 يوليو 2011)

هندسة السويس أفضل لانها متخصصه 
بس مشكلتها السفر والاعتماد الكلي على النفس


----------



## eng.ahmedrizq (29 يوليو 2011)

نـفـس الـسـؤال , , لأنـي فـرصـي فـي الـسـويـس قـلـيـلـة . و هـل مـمـكـن أقـدر أحـول الـسـويـس ؟ لـو دخـلـت الـقـاهـرة


----------



## Petrol_Flight_ENG (9 سبتمبر 2011)

على فكرة انت لو هتقارن الكليتين بمجموع الثانوية العامة اقولك ان فى ناس بتجيب 95 % و 94% ومع ذلك بيدخلو هندسة بترول السويس بشرط يكون ليهم محل اقامة فى السويس يبقى ده مش وجه مقارنة هى تقريبا بتاخد مجموع عالى لأنها كليه وحيده و عايزه عدد محدود جدا


----------



## Petrol_Flight_ENG (10 سبتمبر 2011)

*الفرق بين هندسة بترول السويس و قسم التعدين فى القاهرة*

لحد دلوقتى كل مادخل أى منتدى وابحث عن الفرق بين هندسة بترول السويس و القاهرة ماوصلش لحاجة كل اللى بلاقيه ان الى فى قسم البترول اللى فى القاهرة يحاول يثبت انة أحسن من المهندس اللى بيتخرج من بترول السويس و كذلك طلاب السويس عايزين يثبتوا ان كليتهم أحسن 
أنا عايز واحد يفهمنى النظام بجد فى الكليتين و مجال العمل لخريجى الكليتين ( و أهم حاجة انه يكون محايد فى كلامه )
وانا أكتر كلام بسمعه ان هندسة السويس أفضل لأنها متخصصة ولكن لو كانت هى الافضل كان لية طلاب القاهرة اللى بيطلعوا الاوائل مش بيدخلوها و بيدخلوا قسم بترول القاهرة .. هل بسبب ظروف المعيشة الصعبة فى السويس ولا لأن هندسة القاهرة أفضل ولا اية بالظبط ؟؟
انا محتاج رد دقيق و مفصل و يوضحلى كل استفساراتى 
لــــــــكم جــــــــــــــزيـــــــــــــــل الشـــــــــــــــــكر
:81:


----------



## عبد الصادق (17 سبتمبر 2011)

احسن من الاثنين قسم تعدين وفلزات بهندسه اسيوط توكل على الله


----------



## سامح 2010 (22 سبتمبر 2011)

السلام عليكم ورحمة الله
من وجهة نظرى ونظرا لانى كنت طالب فى كلية هندسة السويس فانا ارى انها الأفضل علميا حيث ان سنوات التخصص تبدأ من أولى بعد اعدادى وبذلك هى أكثر من القاهرة فى هذه النقطة
أما بالنسبة لباقى المزايا فلا يوجد شىء , لأن الحياة صعبة شويه وكمان الكلية بدون أى إمكانيات علمية كالمعامل وغيره ولا يوجد إهتمام بها نظرا لبعدها من العاصمة
بالنسبة لهندسة القاهرة فالوضع افضل من حيث المعيشة وكمان الشهادة من جامعة القاهرة لها صيت افضل
بالاضافة ان الدكاترة هناك بعيرفوا ازاى يعملوا تواصل بين الطلاب والشركات الخارجية أو حتى مجال العمل من خلال الندوات والمحاضرات أو التدريب العملى وهذا لا يوجد على الاطلاق فى هندسة السويس
فكل من فيها مغترب بما فيهم الدكاترة ولا يوجد احد متفرغ سوى لايام عمله وفقط
من الاخر نصيحتى ان تدخل هندسة القاهرة فهذا افضل بكثير 

السلام عليكم ورحمة الله

سبحان الله وبحمده

سبحان الله العظيم


----------



## محمد حمزه (23 سبتمبر 2011)

عبد الصادق قال:


> احسن من الاثنين قسم تعدين وفلزات بهندسه اسيوط توكل على الله



هههههههههههه :68:


----------



## محمد حمزه (23 سبتمبر 2011)

من ناحية الأقسام ... هندسة السويس فيها أفرع أكتر من القاهرة
من ناحية الشغل ... الأرزاق بيد الله وحده وماحدش بيفرق في الشغل بين السويس والقاهرة

المشكلة في القاهرة إن قسم التعدين لما بيكون عليه إقبال .. تنسيقه الداخلي في الكلية بيرتفع وأحيانا بياخد جيد من إعدادي هندسة .. فممكن ما تدخلش أصلا تعدين لو جبت مجموع قليل في إعدادي

ملحوظه: أنا خريج تعدين القاهرة


----------



## maz11111 (27 أكتوبر 2011)

القاهرة فيها تخصصات اكتر ممكن تغير رايك فى اعدادى
القاهرة فيها كمان قسم هندسة كيمايئية 
دكاترة القاهرة ليهم علاقات مع الشركات البترولية الى هى اساسا موجودة فى القاهرة
لو لا قدر اللة مجبتش مجموع فى اعدادى السويس ممكن تدخل مناجم او جيولوجيا تبقى بعدت خالص عن الموضوع 
الحياة فى السويس مش سهلة
انا عشت نفس الموقف دة بالظبط ودخلت القاهرة واتخرجت من هندسة كيمايئية ومندمتش انى حولت من السويس


----------



## correng (4 نوفمبر 2011)

هندسة القاهره هي الافضل و الاقوى بشهادة دكاتره من هندسة السويس


----------

